# Need answers ASAP going crazy!



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, posted back in April very symptomatic. Now have new symptoms undiagnosed after a 15 day hospital stay.

April 9th my test results were - 
TSH- 0.78 [0.20-3.50]
free t4 - 23 high [10-22]

The comment says - results are consistent with intermittent or poor compliance with medication in those taking thyroxine, thyroid hormone resistance?

I have never taken medication or been diagnosed.

Antibodies test showed no thyroid disease.

Test results may 25th

TSH - 0.39 corrected from <0.04 ???
free t4 - 16

Previous reported as subclinical hyperthyroidism / autonomous thyroid disease - t3 thyrotoxicosis ?

The hospital and my gp have led me to believe I am losing my mind can anyone please tell me what all this means?

It started with tremors, panic attacks insomnia, night sweats and now I can't eat properly or swallow without wanting to vomit. I have lost 10kgs since April


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cas87 said:


> Hi all, posted back in April very symptomatic. Now have new symptoms undiagnosed after a 15 day hospital stay.
> 
> April 9th my test results were -
> TSH- 0.78 [0.20-3.50]
> ...


You may be hyperthyroid. The tests listed below would be a very good thing to do and so would an ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for Your response andros, I did have the Tpo and tgab? And both were negative for antibodies but will ask for the other ones to be tested. I'm really worried about my swallowing problems, it's like when I swallow it's very forced and makes me want to throw up. Not sure if that's a very common symptom. I'm 25 years old and have deteriorated very fast from a fit healthy active girl to borderline anorexic who can barely shower herself.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Cas - my swallowing had gotten to the point that I thought I was going to choke to death every time I ate or drank anything. Have you had an U/S? Mine showed thyroid grown below my clavicle and then had CT and that showed it was strangling my esophagus which is what was causing my swallowing issues. I had the whole thing removed yesterday as I also had a suspicious nodule on the other side so we just ripped her out.  Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cas87 said:


> Thanks for Your response andros, I did have the Tpo and tgab? And both were negative for antibodies but will ask for the other ones to be tested. I'm really worried about my swallowing problems, it's like when I swallow it's very forced and makes me want to throw up. Not sure if that's a very common symptom. I'm 25 years old and have deteriorated very fast from a fit healthy active girl to borderline anorexic who can barely shower herself.


If you have your lab results please post them along with ranges.

When I am hyper prior to my TT I often had swallowing or choking events.

How long have they been testing your thyroid levels? You sound like you are in the early stages of some thyroid disorder. Hoping you can find a doctor who is able to treat you.


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lovlkn - my lab results are the original post

I obviously don't want this to be a thyroid problem but at least if it is I can get some treatment! Did anyone have the constant nausea? If thus is the early stage I hate to think what becomes of it as it progresses. I've literally been in tears since April thinking I'm losing the plot and people are happy to tell me I'm just suffering anxiety grr! I see my childhood doctor next Wednesday so hopefully he might have some more answers. And BTW ive only been tested since April. God I hope I get some relief soon I feel AWFUL


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Cas, don't you listen to those people who tell you it's just anxiety! I got that from two separate doctors--that it was all in my head or that I was too emotional--and it's just not true and downright insulting when you're feeling like crap. And I don't want to stereotype male doctors, but I feel like they are more likely to say things like that to a female patient when they just don't know how to answer questions.

Hang in there! Thyroid problems aren't easy fixes, but you will get better once you've got answers. I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Jenny! I agree 100% about male doctors.
I've had anxiety in the past and this isn't any type of feeling I have ever experienced. I also see a psychologist who has known me for 7 years and agrees this isn't just my anxiety. If only someone else would believe me xxx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cas, have you had an ultrasound of your neck? If not, I think that should be done very soon to see what may be going on in there. With the swallowing and nausea issues, I suspect you have a growth/nodule that needs to be taken care of.


----------

